# CPU's No good for refining Do not Buy!!!



## oef62nd (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Guys

Here are the cpu's that you can't refine....They have Iron in them Very hard to refine.....Try a batch using AR Got a Big mess !!! Iron in the gold can't get it out...!!!

I would stay away from the firber CPU's

Any ? just ask


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Incinerate in an oxidizing flame, this should eliminate most of the iron.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 27, 2009)

I have used AP for a day or so just to get the gold pins loose from the CPU. I then take the fiber CPU's out of the bucket and check to be sure all the pins are off. I have just been storing the left over CPU's to process later when I can grind 'em up and try AR one day.

I then filter the AP away and then use a small amount of nitric to get the gold plating loose from the legs. It takes about a day as well. I wash the legs with water by swirling it around in the bucket. The flakes are light so they float away from the heavier legs and I pour them off into a filter.
When all the gold is out, I just put the leftover legs in with the mixed iron scrap cases and sell to the recycler.

Don't give up yet on these CPU's, just try a different method perhaps??


----------



## oldtimmer (Apr 27, 2009)

While I do not have any more of the green Intel fiberglas CPUs as pictured here, but most of the other types that I have tried using a cell, I have had good luck removing the gold plating from them. I am waiting until tomomow when my son comes home with his camera so that I can post a few pictures. In the ones that I have tried, I have removed the gold from over 95% of the pins bu just clipping on the aligator clip to several of the pins.

It is very fast and no mess to clean up. Only draw back is the time it takes for the gold to settle to the bottom. It is slow in the thick suripy concentrated Sulfuric Acid.


----------



## Despotic (Apr 27, 2009)

oef62nd said:


> CPU's No good for refining Do not Buy!!!


Really? That is a *Bold* statement my friend.

As *glorycloud* has stated, it might be your way of refining buddy.
You have to remember that their are people that know nothing of *recovery* from e-scrap. given, there is very little gold in the Fiber CPU's you speak of but there is gold in them. 

"Do not buy" Really? .. you obviously have no idea what type of deals are made outside of ebay, huh?
I personally know of purchase's of over 50Kg for .10 per Kilo from freecycle.org.

I do agree that these CPU's have small yield's, however if a person is just beginning with what they have the topic title may be discouraging enough to stop them from furthering their knowledge of how to *recover* and *refine..... safely *

Harsh topic that should be treated with respect in my opinion.

-Craig


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2009)

It would seem you skipped some steps in processing. You should have removed the iron first. AR is never recommended as the one and only first step. Gold is easily lost in complex solutions. Once you remove as many base metals as possible, then you apply the AR.

Keep in mind you did not destroy the gold present, just misplaced it.


----------



## Lou (Apr 27, 2009)

Using AR on electronics scrap is kind of like using a sledge hammer to put in delicate crown moulding. At least we know you're not messing around!

I would probably look at other milder and more selective methods.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2009)

Despotic said:


> Harsh topic that should be treated with respect in my opinion.


Just consider the source. This is the same individual that had to run his mouth when he was advised that "nuking" everything with AR was not a good approach (posting under a different identity). He needs to learn the lessons the hard way. Looks to me like that's exactly what's happening, but he's drawing the wrong conclusions. Such is life when you disrespect those that try to help you.

Harold


----------



## Despotic (Apr 28, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> (posting under a different identity)



Yes Harold, I've considered the source. That is, in my opinion, no excuse for
people that are allowed with identity known or not to post , to post, such non-sence at their convenience of others. I would never challenge your authority on the forum but I will challenge such people that post as if they have the "Final" answer or "Final" Word in leading people astray.

I'm sure harold agrees with me on this subject so on to the matter.

You, Sir, Have no business here as I can see. You have given little, if any, to the community except to try and deceive the respected members of this forum with no avail to you sir. Did you really think that the respected community would not respond to such non-sence for you to watch in amusement at the confusion of others that do not yet have the knowledge to call "BS" when it's being spoken? If You continue to act like a moron then you will be branded a moron. 

Good Day To You Sir,
-Craig


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 28, 2009)

I certainly can't improve on that!

Harold


----------



## istari9 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use a chisel to cut the pins off and save the rest for milling and later processing. I refuse to give up on gold I can see. But that is just me i guess.

Ray


----------



## oef62nd (Apr 28, 2009)

[ Harold, Just consider the source/quote]


Just consider the source. see pic Thank you for the Info....I think some of the posts are from person's who sale this sh#@ on ebay...you can make up your our minds....good luck, for me no more green cpus..!

Later PM Noxx to delete me off your forum


----------



## AurumShine (Apr 28, 2009)

HEY...oef62nd how much scrap used in above picture .... you only used CPU or if you used scrape .... can you tell me its quantity ? btw you get good result ..... and i am very happy that you recently join this forum and get 82 grm .... i am very impress to see your hard work..........


----------



## Gold Trail (May 1, 2009)

I will buy These chips ALL DAY LONG!!! Period. Just gotta know how to deal wit them

Ryan


----------



## semi-lucid (May 1, 2009)

Darn! We lost the pictures of the 24 karat pins from the Roswell crash! 

:wink:


----------



## ck (May 1, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Emil (May 2, 2009)

Gold Trail said:


> I will buy These chips ALL DAY LONG!!! Period. Just gotta know how to deal wit them
> 
> Ryan



Ryan tell us, how do you deal with them.


----------



## Harold_V (May 2, 2009)

semi-lucid said:


> Darn! We lost the pictures of the 24 karat pins from the Roswell crash!
> 
> :wink:



Yes, and my comments in that regard were deleted as well, a decision* I am not pleased to see. *

It is important for readers to understand that materials are not always as they may appear. My post alluded to that, and served to send up a red flag for those that get the wrong impression. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (May 2, 2009)

Anyone can get some kind of recovery from high grade material with a blunt instrument like AR. But it takes some technical expertise to get good recoveries from low grade scrap.

The goal is to learn the skills and to know the difference. :wink:


----------



## Gold Trail (May 2, 2009)

How do I deal with these chips? well, for starters they are the lowest value cpu chip on the scrap market. 

We are an electronics recycling company, which also buys boards, plastics, chips , memory ect from the public and commercial sector. 

As much as i would like to wave a magic wand and get the gold off of those fiber chips, I simply wholesale them to a refiner. thats how I deal with em.

i cherry pick the bins for my personal refining and away goes the rest. 

I understand not every one here has the volume of materials or wholesale capabilities. Nor a local place such as my company to even sell these items to on w retail level. 

However, just for reference, the green fiber chips were being bought over my scale friday morning at 6.00 a pound. and mixed chiips at 18.00 a pound. sorted chips verry, depending on types.

My post on buying them all day was more or less a wise guy response to a mindless PM i received from a member who was put in place a few posts above.

Ryan


----------



## qst42know (May 2, 2009)

There isn't anything wrong with low grade scrap, for the right price. Time and materials have to weigh heavy against the value. Knowing what to pass on is vital. At eBay average prices it would be difficult to break even. Often the right price may be well below the shipping cost. Good buys in some categories are few and far between on eBay.


----------



## Gold Trail (May 2, 2009)

i like the auto editing. sorry for posting what i did to cause the server or mod to edit my post. it will be kept in mind in future posts this is a clean forum 

it reads better anyway!

back to refining

Ryan


----------



## Harold_V (May 3, 2009)

Gold Trail said:


> i like the auto editing. sorry for posting what i did to cause the server or mod to edit my post. it will be kept in mind in future posts this is a clean forum
> 
> it reads better anyway!
> 
> ...


Ryan, it's not auto editing. I changed the words. I had no intention of changing your message, which I think was very appropriate. 

As you alluded, I try to keep this a clean forum. That way we won't be troubled with morons that can't speak three words without two of them being less than pleasant. Everyone wins, which is something I have learned by my years on the computer. Once a free-for-all atmosphere develops, the quality of readers drops drastically. 

I'm not a prude. I know and use bad language---even spout the big F word when it's appropriate, although I'm not proud to say I do. 

However, when I realize that words I put on a screen may be viewed by people all over the world, and their impression of me will be formed by what I say, and how I say it (you are what you write), I prefer to be recognized as a person that has at least a modicum of education and enough decency to speak without offending. I would like readers to think of me as a credible individual, even when I may say something that isn't exaclty right. 

Thanks for your understanding. Your words weren't bad, just not great for the forum. 

Harold


----------



## beaks (May 3, 2009)

low grade or high grade scrap makes no difference to me because gold is gold no matter how you get it.

peroxide and muratic is too cheap to use when you can snag that much gold from cpu's and motherboards.

actually the ratio of gold per ton is pretty unreal compared to most gold ore and easier to get to.

i process any cpu because color is the name of the game and it beats the hell out of panning for hours to get a littlt dust.


----------



## Gold Trail (May 11, 2009)

I had some luck with these cpu's. i put 1 pound in the ole' crokpot untill all was done. i experianced some serious iron? that would just not desolve. after filtering, i took a magnet around the mess to pull out undisolved iron. the i filtered trough a fabric filter to let the granules of iron? pass, but retain the gold foils. i suspect i had some losses doing that but i didnt see a better way, all said and done, i think i got around 1/2 gram from it all. the scale weight almost 1 but there were smd parts in with it that weret removed untill i disovlved the foils in hcl / clorox 

hope this help out and i welcome any further comments on these troublesom chips.

Harold_V thanks for keeping it clean in this house. its well apprciated as most of the time we cant take back or change what we say.

Ryan


----------



## beaks (May 12, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Gold Trail said:
> 
> 
> > i like the auto editing. sorry for posting what i did to cause the server or mod to edit my post. it will be kept in mind in future posts this is a clean forum
> ...



I would just add a few words to the filter thats built into the php program to just auto edit the trash without deleting any content.

it sure saves a ton of time.


----------



## Harold_V (May 13, 2009)

beaks said:


> I would just add a few words to the filter thats built into the php program to just auto edit the trash without deleting any content.
> 
> it sure saves a ton of time.



While that's true, it also limits some legitimate conversations. Remember, some words aren't unacceptable when used in the proper context. 

I do not alter the meaning of a post, even if I must remove unacceptable language. If the entire post is offensive, it is deleted. I am no stranger to moderating, having been doing so since 2002. 

We commonly use the word bastard in the machining industry, which simply means that something is non-standard. Even files can be marked as a bastard------so eliminating some words makes it hard to have an acceptable conversation. 

You need not worry about bad language on this forum. I am junk yard dog tough on that issue. Not because I'm offended, but because I am all too aware that if we allow such behavior on the forum, it won't be long until we have nothing more than a following of buffoons that don't have a sense of decency and think they're cute, spouting off like the morons they are. 

I guarantee you one thing------if bad language becomes acceptable on this forum, I, for one, will be gone in a heart beat. I fully expect readers to behave and use acceptable language. We have family people reading, many with children that may be looking over shoulders. I'm certain they prefer to think of this place as one where they can visit without fear of exposing their loved ones to offensive language. If some readers find that too much to ask, they have no business on this forum. 

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (May 14, 2009)

Right again Harold!


----------



## butcher (May 15, 2009)

lets keep this the best forum out there.


----------



## Platdigger (May 15, 2009)

hear hear!


----------



## 67eod (May 24, 2009)

I have had good luck using AP then nitric after which I use Muratic and clorex. Its time consuming but I get the gold and the chips are the cheapest one on the market.

Bob Noble :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2009)

I do not like filter words, this is why, someone could be talking about building a bomb, say this is banned, sounds good.

Now say someone types up some big long process for dissolving gold from chips or what ever, and in the last sentence he says something like
to keep from bombing out on this process it is very important you do not add salt.

there you go, bang, the post is in lala land.

may not be the best example, but that happend to me so many times on the mythbusters forum, I just gave up, and they are a site about blowing stuff up, burning stuff down, etc.

jim


----------



## Harold_V (May 26, 2009)

james122964 said:


> I do not like filter words, this is why, someone could be talking about building a bomb, say this is banned, sounds good.


That's an excellent word to consider. Bombing is a process whereby jewelers use cyanide and hydrogen peroxide to rapidly de-scale a casting. It's a perfectly legal and useful term. 

Harold


----------

